# Fresh nubians



## RocknMERanch (Mar 2, 2013)

This is Big Zee (left) and Luna (right)


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations!! Your doe looks to be a good momma


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful babies


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

OMGoodness! How much did he weigh! He looks enormous! Lol!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Congratulations, they are beautiful!


----------



## RocknMERanch (Mar 2, 2013)

She is a big nanny to begin with. He is a big boy! Easy birth though I was very proud of her. She is the best nanny we have. Best milk and mommy. It snowed 4 hours later. What luck.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Is the one as big as he looks?


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Absolutely adorable! Congratulations! :fireworks:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are so cute


----------

